# Hot Tub Cabinet (Surround)



## oh'mike

Yep----However---in order for one of us to help---we need help from you--

Post a picture----also a link to a cabinet similar to the one you like----and a few dimensions.

There are a lot of members here that will jump right in when you add those missing elements.-Mike---


----------



## pettit0408

OK so we got a 4 seater Jacuzzi Echo. Plain little tub but just what we want as a starter tub before we decide to take the plunge and spend 5-10K on a new one. Here's the specs from the owners manual:
Model 310

DIMENSIONS
75" (1905 mm) L
69-1/2" (1765 mm) W
30" ( 762 mm) H

PRODUCT
WEIGHT
307 lb
(139 kg)

ELECTRICAL
REQUIREMENTS*
115 VAC, 15 AMP, 60 Hz
Requires Dedicated
Separate Circuit
Equipped with GFCI
Incorporated in Line Cord

OPERATING
GALLONAGE
220 U.S. gal
(833 liters)

TOTAL WEIGHT/
FLOOR LOADING
2741 lb (1246 kg)
77 lb/sq. ft. (376 kg/m2)

****Hope this helps***** 
And thank you!


----------



## woody4249

I guess it depends on how ornate or involved you want it to turn out to be.
I would keep it simple. Build a 2x4 PT four sided frame for it to sit on. If it goes against a wall or corner then the frame will be the same but the facings will be less work. Install a cap mitered in the corners at the 2x4's so that it will overhang the panels by 3/4". Add a drip groove to the underside of the cap, like you would see on an outside window sill. Check where you need access to the pump etc and design the access panels around that.To make it really simple, the entire side could come off for access in one piece.
I would use 1x3 or 1x4 cypress or cedar T&G V'd boarding installed vertically. Use stainless steel nails and a coat of tongue oil.
Woody


----------



## drtbk4ever

Hey Pettit, is that the actual tub you were given?

If it is, I don't see much rot. Am I missing something? What I see there should be refinished, but not necessarily replaced.

If you do replace, listen to Woody.


----------



## woody4249

Holy moly!!.............5to 10 thousand............is that what those things cost new?
You could pretty much buy a workshp of tools for that.....
WHAT ARE YOU THINKING.

I think we will have to have an intervention here ;o)

Woody on cell phone


----------



## pettit0408

drtbk4ever said:


> Hey Pettit, is that the actual tub you were given?
> 
> If it is, I don't see much rot. Am I missing something? What I see there should be refinished, but not necessarily replaced.
> 
> If you do replace, listen to Woody.


That is a picture of a similar unit. Mine is ROTTED. Pretty bad. I already took most of it apart to see how much damage there was and to pull the guts so I could clean and test them. I wasn't going to sink anything into this if the pump and heater didn't work. But they do, so away we go! This is my test subject here.


----------



## pettit0408

woody4249 said:


> Holy moly!!.............5to 10 thousand............is that what those things cost new?
> You could pretty much buy a workshp of tools for that.....
> WHAT ARE YOU THINKING.
> 
> I think we will have to have an intervention here ;o)
> 
> Woody on cell phone


Woody, I can get a decent one for 3500-5000. But when it comes to my toys, I prefer to buy the Bentley over the Cadillac. This one is more of a rental car than a keeper. My outlook is you can't take it with you and you never know when it's over so enjoy yourself while you can!


----------



## oh'mike

Woodys suggested method is solid and easy--and will look as good or better than the original---

Common hand tools are all that you need----sounds like a plan----


----------



## JulieMor

I resided my old hot tub last summer. The siding was okay but I had leaks and the only way to find them was tear the siding off.









I started with 2x6 redwood lumber and resawed it to match the existing thickness then ran it through a planer and then routered the pieces to match.








The pieces are lapped instead of T&G. It's easier to make but for my case, it matched what was there.

This is the old and new side by side picture:









Before you begin replacing the siding, you might want to check the pumps and other mechanicals. If they are on their last leg, you don't want to find out after you've spent the money residing the thing. 

I tore down both pumps and replaced all the seals and greased the bearings. I also replaced the heating elements and installed a new ozonator. I also had to fix several leaks. You need to know what needs fixing before doing cosmetic work.

With the new siding, replacing worn parts, buying new equipment, replacing the top, building new steps, re-foaming, etc., the whole thing cost me about $3K and took a couple of months. But considering the new version of what I have runs about $15K, I'm happy with what I have.


----------



## woody4249

JulieMor said:


> I resided my old hot tub last summer. The siding was okay but I had leaks and the only way to find them was tear the siding off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with 2x6 redwood lumber and resawed it to match the existing thickness then ran it through a planer and then routered the pieces to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces are lapped instead of T&G. It's easier to make but for my case, it matched what was there.
> 
> This is the old and new side by side picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before you begin replacing the siding, you might want to check the pumps and other mechanicals. If they are on their last leg, you don't want to find out after you've spent the money residing the thing.
> 
> I tore down both pumps and replaced all the seals and greased the bearings. I also replaced the heating elements and installed a new ozonator. I also had to fix several leaks. You need to know what needs fixing before doing cosmetic work.
> 
> With the new siding, replacing worn parts, buying new equipment, replacing the top, building new steps, re-foaming, etc., the whole thing cost me about $3K and took a couple of months. But considering the new version of what I have runs about $15K, I'm happy with what I have.



Very nice job..........I showed it to the Mrs........now she is asking if we can find one like that. Like I haven't got enough to do :no:


----------



## GBrackins

woody4249 said:


> Holy moly!!.............5to 10 thousand............is that what those things cost new?
> You could pretty much buy a workshp of tools for that.....
> WHAT ARE YOU THINKING.
> 
> I think we will have to have an intervention here ;o)
> 
> Woody on cell phone


and don't forget the monthly increase in electric bill to run the pump and heater ....


----------



## JulieMor

woody4249 said:


> Very nice job..........I showed it to the Mrs........now she is asking if we can find one like that. Like I haven't got enough to do :no:


Thanks. But if I knew what I was getting into, I probably wouldn't have done it. Finding the leaks was a nightmare. It's solid foam, except in the equipment compartment. I'd find a leak, order the parts, test it, and find there were still more leaks. Then do it all over again. 

I saw a used model that was similar, just a bit smaller, for around $4K. But when this whole thing started I didn't plan on spending more then a few hundred to fix the leaks. Then it became a money pit.


----------



## woody4249

JulieMor said:


> Thanks. But if I knew what I was getting into, I probably wouldn't have done it. Finding the leaks was a nightmare. It's solid foam, except in the equipment compartment. I'd find a leak, order the parts, test it, and find there were still more leaks. Then do it all over again.
> 
> I saw a used model that was similar, just a bit smaller, for around $4K. But when this whole thing started I didn't plan on spending more then a few hundred to fix the leaks. Then it became a money pit.


Ha.........know the feeling.....I have a Harley Shovelhead same thing.
It leaks oil so bad that an Arab offered my money for the ground it stood on. :yes:
You can see it on "my albums"
Mike


----------



## waiting_in_tn

*Hot Tub Cabinet Questions*

I have a 12 year old spa and the cabinet is about shot. I'd like to replace it with something more maintenance free than the thin redwood that's on it now but I'd also like to work on the frame and replace at least the bottom components with pressure treated wood. However, this tub is pretty big and weights over 450 pounds...anyone have a suggestion for how to get it up off the ground to get to the framing?

Love your responses by the way!


----------



## JimNH

I just rebuilt my hot tub - replaced the cabinet completely. the tub part was fine. Pretty easy. About $400 in materials plus $150 for a new pump. 

JIM in NH

imgur.com/a/FATWF#0 (won't let me post a link ??)


----------



## JimNH

to waiting in TN - can't send you a PM as I just joined. dumb rule!

here it is:

I just did this! You can see it here:

imgur.com/a/FATWF#0

not too hard to move around - I used some long 2 X 10's underneath with PVC rollers - you can see it in the pics. 

Another option I thought of was to remove all the pumps, flip the tub over onto a couple of sheets of plywood on the ground and built is from the lip of the tub up, then flip it back over...but that did not work so well as the thing was too heavy and awkward to flip over and I was worried about damaging or cracking it. Worked better to tear the frame apart (carefully), build a new platform with two walls, then roll/skid the tub onto the new platform, then finish assembling. I put the new platform in place before dropping the tub part on since after it's assembled it's a bear to move.

JIM in NH


----------



## JulieMor

When I replaced all the redwood siding, I used Penofin oil on it to seal it. It lasted about 3 months. Just this spring, the redwood looked old, so I sanded the whole thing, steps included, and applied Defy Extreme Stain to it. Defy is by far the best product I've ever used for exterior woods, and I think I've tried them all.









The redwood isn't as bright as it was new but it looks a lot better than it did before. It was almost a dark brown.


----------

